# Using MDF outdoors.



## pren (22 Sep 2008)

Evenin' all.

I've had a request to make a nameplate for a house from someone who's seen my MDF letters. It would be going on the wall outside.

Is it possible to paint and laquer MDF to make it survive outside without turning to porridge in the rain?  

They are after a gloss black finish, so I was thinking of using car spray paint with a clear laquer over the top.

I guess using MR-MDF would be a start in the right direction?

Any thoughts?

Cheers.

Bryn


----------



## jasonB (22 Sep 2008)

You can get Exterior MDF, Usually has a grey core or tinge to it. Even this should be thoroughly sealed on all surfaces - front, back & edges.

If MR does get wet it will swell 50-75% of its original thickness.

Jason


----------

